# Education Philosophy...



## amishrockstar (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm working on my philosophy of education for a graduate class I'm taking. 
We only have to write about a page, and the hobby horse that I'm riding is that
instructors ought to _teach how to think rather than what to think._
What do you think about that? Is that how a _Christian educator_ ought to 
view education? (I say "Christian educator" because I don't think that I need
to check my Christianity at the door --even at a secular university) 

I think that students who are taught "what" to think become handicapped
in their ability to analyze arguments and the world around them. 
Do you agree or disagree? Why?

Scripture, as a model, not only teaches us "how" to think, but is also teaches
us "what" to think. If that is a model for us to follow, then should both be taught 
in classrooms?

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## larryjf (Jan 11, 2010)

I would suggest that in Christiandom the idea of indoctrination is a good idea. It's important that Christian educators teach their disciples biblical truth both in "how" to think and in "what" to think.
There is a biblical "way" of thinking (the "how to") and there are biblical "things" to think (the "what to")


----------



## KMK (Jan 11, 2010)

It is impossible to teach a child only 'HOW' to think. What do they have to think about unless they are also given some 'WHAT'? Even a Cognitivist would tone down the statement to say, "Instructors ought to make the 'how to' a higher priority than the 'what to'. I think what I hear you saying, however, is that there exists in academia too large an emphasis on 'what to think' rather than 'how to think' and that is a paradigm that needs to be changed. Is that the angle you are taking?


----------



## amishrockstar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.
Pastor Klein, "yes," that's pretty much the angle that I'm taking (now). I'm reacting against my own 'liberal' instructors who bashed anything 'conservative' or Christian, but I'm seeing that I can't simply teach the "how" and leave out my own bias or the "what." Colleges seem to be filled with instructors who view their classrooms as an outlet for their political & religious views. 
I'm teaching English 101 at a secular university right now and I'm taking graduate classes at the same time. I'm trying to work out my philosophy of education while being faithful to God's Word and what I'm called to do as an instructor at a secular university --this hasn't been easy. 

Any other thoughts will be _greatly_ appreciated. 

Thanks again, 
Matthew


----------



## KMK (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the Bible actually proposes a philosophy of balance between both. The 'what' is to be "precept upon precept, line upon line"; the 'how' is to "be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind." (And then, of course, there is the 'Whom'.) 'Agenda-driven' professors will of course focus more on the 'what', but we need not react by running to the opposite side of the spectrum. Common grace tells us that it might be possible to find a nugget of truth even in the most worldly minds.


----------



## Casey (Jan 12, 2010)

I just finished reading this book, maybe you'll find it helpful?

Amazon.com: Foundations of Christian Education: Addresses to Christian Teachers (Christian Perspectives) (Christian Perspectives) (9780875521145): Louis Berkhof, Cornelius Van Til: Books


----------

